# McGee and Ziva's babies



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

This is McGee and Ziva's babies, the biggest is 9 days, the little one is 7 days, should I be worried about the little one? Sorry about the bad Pic, my oldest son took it... Will try for a better pic later, but the oldest is twice the size of its smaller sibling. Both have full pouches.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Might want to give it an assist feed, it could be that its not getting enough liquids...


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, I have been thinking the same thing... alittle nervouse... never fed with out suppervison...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Just make sure its warm but NOT too warm, and to hold his head steady. You'll do fine...remember, its all for the best. If he's not getting enough liquids he could die and we don't want that.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, I did assist feed, everything was going great! Fed the little one lastnight after our dinner, and went to check on it before going to bed, and it was dead. What did I do wrong?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You did nothing wrong....sometimes they're just too weak to make it. You tried, that's what matters.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Yea the small rungs often don't. I hand rear from day 7. Always have. There sight hash developed to much and were still kinda the first thing they understand. 
Iv had babies die in the box. Ones that wouldn grow. It has nothing to do with you 
Just life and the feel of breeding cockatiels. &[email protected]! Happens! 
And yes it hurts. But like stated above. At least you tried.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. The poor little one was doing better... started shooting up... was growing quick. Thought it was going to catch up to its sibling.


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Are the other babies still doing well? 
And unfortunately, it's not that uncommon for an animal or even a person to perk up just before passing.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Only one baby in the box now... its doing great. Two weeks old and starting to get pins... has dark pins on the wings, probly going to be a grey WF.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Awwhh. Yay! I love the flat charcoal grey whitefaces. No ticks marks. 
And crimson whiteface. My pair only gives me pied wfs. And the wf inos. 
I'm keeping the ino this time around. Watch her not have any haha


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok, these two are trying to make up for lost time i gues. They started laying their second clutch before the first one had hatched. I candled the 6 eggs they have (Layed 6 last time only two were fertile) and 4 of them are definatly fertile, the other two are to new to tell yet. Realy worried about the younger ones if all hatch this time. They were feeding the younger one tomany solids and not enough liquids and they were only two days apart. whats going to happen if they have 4 to six with more than a Week between the oldest and youngest?


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

You might want to pull the oldest from the first clutch and handfeed it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And you'll probably have to give liquidy feeds to the younger ones until they catch up.


----------

